# Freedy Vs Jason



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

after seeing it this summer I wanna buy the dvd But Cant find it Under $20 
I am not paying $24 for it :nono: So does anyone know a good place with a great price


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...well, i know a few places outside of reno that are good with a great price....


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

That does me Alot of good 




Not


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...that possibility exists....lol


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

You can't pay another $4 for it? Man....just wait till someone has it on sale.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who is Freedy?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well i found a cheaper price

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ype=product&productCategoryId=cat02070&cmp=


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

nick-freddy is a movie character kinda like michael jackson-a fellow with a ruined face who wears a glove on one hand and is a child molester... :lol:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> nick-freddy is a movie character kinda like michael jackson-a fellow with a ruined face who wears a glove on one hand and is a child molester... :lol:


We should ban you just for saying that


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> We should ban you just for saying that


Really! How dare he impune Freddy Kruger in that manner! :grin:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, yeah-i could see that...but the character IS a child molester-he DOES wear a glove on one hand-and he DOES have a ruined face(tho considering that it's fright make up, you could also make the claim that he wears a fake nose, to boot!!!!lol)...

the only difference is that freddy's voice is several octaves deeper...lol


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Jasonbp said:


> You can't pay another $4 for it? Man....just wait till someone has it on sale.


Walmart has it for $14.99 

See i waited


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

See i got the movie today Paid 21.99 for it


----------

